
Why You Should Never Sleep with a VC on the First Date - victorbojica
https://medium.com/@lilibalfour/why-you-should-never-sleep-with-a-vc-on-the-first-date-8ab91cab4234#.b8dkatigg
======
rmason
Wise advice, someone also needs to write an article on why you may not even
want to take venture cash at all.

